# STRIDE Insurance



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Has anybody looked into or used Stride Insurance that Uber has partnered with?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone partnered with Uber should be trusted 100% of the time and I encourage you to use them.

Thanks,
Dara


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

You mean like us drivers?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I wanted to know who in here has health insurance through Uber's partnership with Stride as well? I'm healthy but just need the annual checkup, blood work, vaccination (flu shot), and psychiatrist. Would something like this cost me how much estimate?

I don't think Lyft offers the same "perks" but discounts on higher education (that I know about).


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I wanted to know who in here has health insurance through Uber's partnership with Stride as well? I'm healthy but just need the annual checkup, blood work, vaccination (flu shot), and psychiatrist. Would something like this cost me how much estimate?
> 
> I don't think Lyft offers the same "perks" but discounts on higher education (that I know about).


I looked into it. Their suggested plan for me was about $600/month plus a $6500 deductible. It just didn't pencil out for me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seriously, do you think that ANYTHING that a rideshare company offers is "quality coverage?" 

I checked out their offering, and these clowns want $957 /mo to cover me, and it would still have a $6500 annual deductible and doesn't cover meds. (Self purchasing my meds would run almost $67k a month/$800k a year) LOL Another classic example of the failure known as Obamacare. 

I'm sticking with TriCare which covers everything for $1k /yr. If anything falls through the cracks, VA should pick up the rest.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The plan is meant to be there as an available option to some one who has no other health plan option.


----------

